# low testosterone



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

do u think low testosterone could cause some of these symptoms, i think mine is low. i have little to no interest in sex, also no moods, i can't get mad, i don't feel like a guy you know always competing in sports wanting to win at everything feeling good and confident that has a lot to do with testosterone i think i need to raise it cuz i want to feel like a freakin human again and a guy again. ugghh.


----------



## becky (Jan 19, 2006)

Ok this might get a little bit personal- but do you still get an erection when you wake-up in the morning? I know psychiatrists often ask this to determine if the problem of lack of interest in sex is horomonal or psychological in nature. If you find you aren't physicially responding to sex or having erections in the morning anymore than I would def. get your testosterone levels checked by your doctor!!!!!!


----------



## strigoi (Jun 27, 2006)

> Some causes of low testosterone levels include congenital problems (such as deficiencies of male hormones and rare malformation syndromes) and acquired problems that include aging, chronic illness, drugs, starvation, stress, head trauma, infections, cancers, surgeries, alcoholism, removal of or trauma to the testicles, and infection or twisting of the testicles in their sac. In addition, certain drugs compete with testosterone in the body.


Symptoms of low testosterone can include:

* A lack of energy;
* Low libido (sex drive);
* Depression;
* Irritability;
* Fatigue;
* Postural problems;
* Increased blood pressure;
* Loss of muscle;
* You exercise consistently but can't add any lean muscle;
* Loss of muscular strength;
* Loss of muscular endurance;
* Physical height reduction;
* Your erections are not "rock hard";
* Sleep disorders.

And hair loss obviosly would be an indicatior. I don't think this is the problem with most people on the board, but I thought I would throw this in in case someone does fit this category they might talk to there doctor about getting checked.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

yea i have a lot of those symptoms and i don't get erections in the morning like i used too.


----------



## becky (Jan 19, 2006)

then def. go get checked out by a doctor! They often use the erections in the morning thing because that is a total natural physical reaction of your body not really a psychological one. Could be low testosterone!


----------



## Xu (May 6, 2006)

Hell, I want some testosterone too.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

If you do have low testosterone what can a doctor actually do about it? , Im not sure I would trust injections because you dont know what the long term health consequences would be.


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Talk to Floyd Landis....winner of the Tour de France....he apparantly has access to all the testosterone you want....LOL!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

whoa i have all those symptoms im gonna get some roids rite now


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

The only way to determine if you have low testosterone levels is to get a blood test done to check if the levels are high or low. I had a test done because we thought my levels were too low, but they actually turned out to be slightly higher than average! At least thats what i rememberd happened. but i know that they are at least normal.

but it doesnt make sense because i have some of those symptoms as well. like trouble building muscle mass. tiredness, blood pressure, muscle weakness all that shit. so idk. get tested though.

Eric


----------



## desperado (May 12, 2006)

is there anything you can do to promote normal testosterone levels. i mean like special nutrition or something, not the intake of hormones. because i heard somebody got back to normal hormonal levels by only eating raw uncooked vegetables.(i would prefer another method, i already have a strict diet, no sugar, white bread, artificial supplements and don?t want to make further changes)


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

desperado said:


> is there anything you can do to promote normal testosterone levels. i mean like special nutrition or something, not the intake of hormones. because i heard somebody got back to normal hormonal levels by only eating raw uncooked vegetables.(i would prefer another method, i already have a strict diet, no sugar, white bread, artificial supplements and don?t want to make further changes)


Unfortunately, not really. It's a function of your endocrine(hormone) system, not the foods you eat. Staying physically fit and doing weight bearing exercise might help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

I just got the results back from my blood tests from the doctor. He told me my testosterone levels were elevated, in the mid 800 range, and that my DHEA levels were "off the chart" high (in the 1260 levels).

This may explain why Im so angry and irritated and have outbursts all the time. I always feel a rage, even if its subtle. He also told me that high DHEA is often times a sign of an underlying psychotic feature. So great, I just hope i can get my tempers under control so I dont ruin my life.

Eric


----------

